# Todays finds



## Chukason (Jun 11, 2021)

two nu Icy's,NuGrape&a pale bamboo ale


----------



## zsmith333 (Jun 11, 2021)

I found one of those Nu-Grape bottles the other day on the side of a trail half buried in the mud. No ACL on it, but still such a cool shape.


----------



## Chukason (Jun 11, 2021)

I normally only look for embossed older bottles but this nugrape was in such good shape I couldn't pass it up


----------



## zsmith333 (Jun 11, 2021)

Chukason said:


> I normally only look for embossed older bottles but this nugrape was in such good shape I couldn't pass it up


If it is small, or has a cool shape and is pre 1950s, it is coming home with me!


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 11, 2021)

I've recently been adding to my vintage and not so vintage fishing lure collection, they seam to fit well with my bottle shelves.....lol


----------



## Chukason (Jun 11, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> I've recently been adding to my vintage and not so vintage fishing lure collection, they seam to fit well with my bottle shelves.....lolView attachment 226354View attachment 226355


I like your taste in collectables


----------



## Chukason (Jun 11, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> I've recently been adding to my vintage and not so vintage fishing lure collection, they seam to fit well with my bottle shelves.....lolView attachment 226354View attachment 226355
> I likto incorpate my bottles with my lures


----------



## embe (Jun 11, 2021)

^Nice, funny how they all got snagged on that same log


----------



## Chukason (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes it is and to think I have about ten others with several lures of the same make or mostly the same snagged on them as well they just don't have bottles added to them yet


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2021)

Chukason said:


> View attachment 226353two nu Icy's,NuGrape&a pale bamboo ale


Great bottles, nice display with what is that 5 wagtails. License plates i also like. Great pictures everyone. Here is Creek chub pikie 5502, box is original but a little beat up lure looks never used.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Chukason (Jun 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great bottles, nice display with what is that 5 wagtails. License plates i also like. Great pictures everyone. Here is Creek chub pikie 5502, box is original but a little beat up lure looks never used.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes sir I have been collecting wooden glass eyed fishing lures for a long time


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2021)

Chukason said:


> Yes sir I have been collecting wooden glass eyed fishing lures for a long time


I have a couple. One is a wagtail deluxe. That's how I recognized them. Great collection. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Chukason (Jun 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have a couple. One is a wagtail deluxe. That's how I recognized them. Great collection.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Chukason (Jun 12, 2021)

Little better view


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2021)

They say some lures were made to catch fish, while others were made to catch fishermen.  Im foulhooked... those antique lures certainly caught my eye. Ouch!  Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 12, 2021)

Forum started out about bottles and is now lures.  That's the old classic bait and switch.  We're in reel trouble when that happens.  Kind of fishy too.


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 15, 2021)

Love the lures. I grew up fishing with my father, and still have all his old lures dating back to the 1950s. I still do trolling with my kayak just for fun. I release everything, and what doesn't survive gets eaten by the Bald Eagles.


----------



## zsmith333 (Jun 15, 2021)

Found these today in a creek I haven’t walked in ages 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willong (Jun 16, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> I've recently been adding to my vintage and not so vintage fishing lure collection, they seam to fit well with my bottle shelves.....lol



I believe I discern a theme there: motoring products for both the tow rig and the boat, lures to cast, and beverages to quaff when the fish aren't biting during sunny midday (and earlier and later).


----------



## willong (Jun 16, 2021)

willong said:


> I believe I discern a theme there: motoring products for both the tow rig and the boat, lures to cast, and beverages to quaff when the fish aren't biting during sunny midday (and earlier and later).


One could argue that lawnmower oil and auto polish both buck the leisure day scenario; but then I do note the charcoal lighter for capping a "honey do" day with a nice charred steak, or grilled bass, no doubt accompanied with some more of those refreshing drinks. Damn! I've already worked up an appetite and thirst just reading this thread!

In all seriousness, I do like your assortment and find myself especially fond of the graphic label of that "Commando" can. (I'm the grandson of a Great War vet, the son of a World War Two combat veteran and nephew of several other WW2 vets including one German Wehrmacht vet, all of whom survived the war but have since passed on, may they rest in peace.)


----------



## relic rescuer (Jun 18, 2021)

RoyalRuby said:


> I've recently been adding to my vintage and not so vintage fishing lure collection, they seam to fit well with my bottle shelves.....lolView attachment 226354View attachment 226355


I have a couple things you might like to add to your collection, and they re for sale. The other is a 64 Az plate I can't find a pic of right now


----------

